# Generador analogico de ladrido



## tiopepe123 (Jun 30, 2006)

Perro, pero si solo muerde cuando come!!

Como comente sobre un circuito analógico para simular el grito de un perro.

es de un elektor de 1988 y utiliza la tecnología de la época, yo creo que es mas interesante el funcionamiento que el circuito en si pero para gustos colores.
El sistema de ruido lo probé personalmente  y funciona perfectamente.

Tambien debo indicar que hay una forma para meter sonido en un pic
http://members.home.nl/b.vandam/lonely/pagina47.html

Tambien hace pocos dias escuche por la radio un sistema de alarma que "acercarse una persona a la puerta" se disparaba un sonido emulando un perro. Segun el locutor es de l casa del espia de Barcelona.

"el tema de hacercase a la puerta" supongo que funciona por campos electrostaticos / capacitativos "field disturvance" mirar en epanorama.
El el 2003 elector saco un circuito para realizar un interruptor  capacitativo con un pic, ¿Pillais??

Una alarma con sonido de perro que solo debes colocarla colgando del pomo o alguna parte metalica como sensor....


----------

